# Your english riding tack!



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Post your english riding tack (links ONLY if you want)! your Boots, helmet, gloves, breeches, bridle, saddle, saddle pads, boots, polos, ect! 


here, I'll start

MY BOOTS - Ariat Crowne Pro (WOW. they were SO much cheaper though! holy cow! they r expensive online!):
http://www.doversaddlery.com/produc...=&action=quick_order&cn=2154&bhcd2=1207790352

BRIDLE - Pessoa pony bridle (I'm not sure if this is the one I have, mines darker, oh well): http://www.justforponies.com/index.asp?
PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=934

SADDLE - well, I have a JRD, but I need a dressage saddle, which I am hoping to find on ebay or creigslist

STIRRUPS - HS Sprenger : http://www.doversaddlery.com/herm-sprenger-4f-stirrups-with-offset-eye/p/X1-0731/cn/1728/

SADDLE PADS - (omg, dont even go there! my saddle pads vary brands, but I have this one) and a few from Bijou pony wear) this is one of my show pads : http://www.equestriancollections.com/itemmatrix.asp?groupcode=WB00817

BREECHES -Irideon: http://www.equestriancollections.com/itemmatrix.asp?groupcode=TO00033

HORSE BOOTS - in black- Rome open fronts, gel-tec: http://www.vtosaddlery.com/Merchant...re_Code=VTO&Product_Code=WOFJB&Category_Code=

HELMET - charles owen GR8: http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_X1-36075


GLOVES -idk because I bought them in England. but I used to have some of these: http://www.doversaddlery.com/ssg-kool-flo-glove/p/X1-39005/cn/29/


uhh.... cant think of anything else! Your turn!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm not posting any links since I'm tired, but here.

Boots: Ariat Tall Boots - I don't know the type (that I need to break in before show season...urgg!)
& Random half chaps/paddock boots - but I need a new pair and I'm looking for some ariats.

Helmet: My barn owner gave me her IRH! 

Saddle: HDR Show jumping pro

Bridle: I don't know what they use for Sunny!

(Horse) Boots: I have a horse pair of Roma open fronts, soon getting a pony pair of open fronts and bell boots for jumping/trail/whatever.

Then I have breeches, gloves, etc.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

hehe, yay! 

thats so awesome that she gave u her IRH! 

I <3 ur saddle btw!


----------



## Fellen (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm also to tired to post links but:
Saddle: Hubertus Schmidt Passier Dressage saddle (got a greeeat deal on it.. it was about 9 years old but in really good condition vor just 300€... )
Bridle: Something from Loesdau (Local Tackstore) 
Boots: Tall boots from Cavallo
Pants: Pikeur or Cavallo for nice pants and have a few crummy ones too, because I'm so sick of spending so much money for pants. 
Helmet: Swing something... can't think right now.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not going to post links to everything as that would fill up like 50 pages not lie!!! ha ha ha I will post my show stuff

Horse Stuff
Black show stuff (mainly jumper ring gear):
Saddle:http://www.doversaddlery.com/wintec-all-purpose-2000-saddle-with-cair-panel/p/X1-15205/cn/91/
Girth:http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-0202
Bridle:http://www.doversaddlery.com/horseware-event-bridle/p/X1-12529/cn/79/
Martingale:....none.....
Horse Boots:
______-fronts:http://www.doversaddlery.com/eskadron-gel-tec-protection-open-front-boots/p/X1-04208/cn/117/
______-backs:http://www.doversaddlery.com/eskadron-ankle-boots/p/X1-0442/c2p/cs/

Brown show stuff (mainly hunter ring/pony gear):
Saddle:http://www.doversaddlery.com/pessoa-legacy-xp-saddle/p/X1-15336/cn/91/
Grith:http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-0253
Bridle:http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-1278
Martingale:http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-0974
Horse Boots:
______-fronts:http://www.doversaddlery.com/dover%...pen-front-flex-horse-boots/p/X1-04913/cn/119/
______-backs:http://www.doversaddlery.com/dover%92s-premier-neoprene-lined-flex-ankle-boots/p/X1-04909/cn/121/[/size]

Rider Stuff
Boots:http://www.doversaddlery.com/ariat-challenge-zip-field-riding-boot/p/X1-38368/cn/1482/
Helmet:http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-36007
Crop:http://www.doversaddlery.com/dover%92s-show-bat/p/X1-1465/cn/1618/
Favorite Show Pants:http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-35513
Jacket:http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-40385
Favorite Shirt:http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-20669


Keep in mind that I did not get this stuff all at one time nor did I get it from this website. If I did you could probably call me a big spoiled brat that gets everything from her daddy ha ha ha. I got these over my years of riding and most of them I bought from the money I earned from buying training and selling poines.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

^ u gotta love dover, haha!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh gosh, this could take a while! (keep in mind horses are my full time job. I have a lot of stuff. I use almost all of it. Daily.) 

Sadde: Delgrange PJ Original

Stirrups: knock off Herm Sprengers

Bridles: Horse- Kincade, Circuit Elite, Cob: HDR, Pony- Jaguar

Martingales: no clue

Saddle pads: whatever's on sale

Half pad: fleeceworks, Beval

Girths: at least 3 or 4 different sized fleece girths by Kincade

Whips: Beval hunt crop, really cool sparkly purple dressage whip, lunge whip

Boots: Eskadrons, Romas

Bits: assortment of about 20

Boots: Ariat tall boots (i forget what model), Ariat Devon Pro Paddock boots

Half Chaps: Tredstep Deluxe leather

Helmet: GPA Titium Pro

Show shirts: 2 Ariat Coolmax, 3 Essex CoolMax

Hunt coat: Ariat Legacy

Breeches: 11 pairs of Ariats, Tuff Riders, Riding Sport, Cotton Naturals, Sigmas, etc

brushes, grooming stuff, halters, etc.

I know there's more but that's good enough for now..


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

hehe, wow! well, I guess the point in this was to write it all out so you now have most of your stuff organized! lol! :lol:


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

Schooling Saddle- http://www.doversaddlery.com/collegiate-finalist-saddle/p/X1-15623/cn/92/

Back Pad- http://www.doversaddlery.com/fleece...-saddle-pad-with-sheepskin/p/X1-19463/cn/102/

Schooling Square Pads- http://www.doversaddlery.com/rider%92s-international-quilted-cotton-saddle-pad/p/X1-1997/cn/104/ in like every color known to man

Girths- http://www.doversaddlery.com/equalizer-comfort-girth/p/X1-0273/cn/98/

Polos- http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-2631&ss=polos

Bridles- http://www.doversaddlery.com/wellington-classic-english-horse-bridle/p/X1-12135/cn/79/ (Phinny's) 

Bits- Phinny wears a Mylar D ring with a french link
The rest wear medium wieght hollow loose ring snaffles

Show Saddle- http://www.doversaddlery.com/pessoa-legacy-jr-xch-saddle/p/X1-15673A/cn/92/

Show Pad- http://www.doversaddlery.com/mattes-contoured-all-purpose-pad/p/X1-19449/cn/103/ but in close contact

Breeches- I have many pairs. I love these. http://www.doversaddlery.com/the-royal-hunter-riding-breech-by-tailored-sportsman/p/X1-3524/cn/2/

Show Shirts- tailored sportsman- lots of colors 

Hunt Coats- http://www.doversaddlery.com/ladies-ariat-trophy-hunt-coat/p/X1-40394/cn/35/

Boots- http://www.doversaddlery.com/ladies...-waterproof-paddock-boots/p/X1-38613/cn/1939/

Chaps- http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-35508&ss=half chaps

Tall Boots- http://www.doversaddlery.com/ariat-challenge-field-boot/p/X1-38326/cn/1931/

Helmet- ATH


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Well i would put mine down, but i have 6 saddles over 13 bridels, who knows how many saddle cloths/numnars. 

I have all Peter Williams Joddies, and Dublin Hacking shirts (blouses), and Ariat Top Boots.

So yeh.......you get the idea :wink:


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

I try to keep it simple.

Saddle - Parkers Citation turnout 
http://www.parker-toptani.clara.net/popup_citation.htm
Bridle - Carlyle Weymouth show bridle
Saddle cloth - Wagners white sheepskin numnuh 
Number holder - Mal Byrn 

As for me

Andy Ellis navy blue hacking jacket
Wagners show shirt
Peter Williams sticker jods
Petrie leather top boots
Charles Owen show hat
Top hat - state shows

sorry couldn't find all the piccies to go with em :wink:


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Frog said:


> I try to keep it simple.
> 
> Saddle - Parkers Citation turnout
> http://www.parker-toptani.clara.net/popup_citation.htm
> ...


Eh Nice! Do you Hack as well?


----------



## Merel (Apr 17, 2008)

Saddle: http://www.bandiri.com/pictures/810l.jpg. 
Not sure if it's the exact one, but he looks like it. 
When my parents bought Jetske for me the saddle came along.

Favorite pads: http://img377.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010027lg9.jpg
These are the one I use the most

Bridles: 
http://www.allesvooruwpaard.nl/webshop2/images/hoofdtel gold line.gif

Breeches: http://www.imperialriding.nl/index.cfm?/artikel&hoofdgroepen=&productgroup=&articlegroup=<cfif%20isdefined('artik')>&artik=Rijbroek</cfif>&artikel=CU-products-A9DD98E7-C74D-4E7A-AF10643FEEA55A2B

Riding boots: http://www.kerckhaert.be/dbupload/_p30_laarzen%
20Umbria.jpg
(The one in the left)

Cap: http://www.horseshopper.nl/images/product/images/1162.jpg

This is more of the main stuff. I've got more of the useless things but nice to buy


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Saddle: http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-1536

Bridle: looks like this one http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-12144

Girth: http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-0273&c2p=ppv ; http://www.theshowbarnllc.com/english_girths/courbette_overlay_girth.htm

Saddle Pads: http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-19546&c2p=ppv ; http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-19574 ; http://www.doversaddlery.com/dover%92s-double-faced-luxo-fleece-pad/p/X1-1931/cn/102/

Breastplate/Martingale: looks like this one with martingale attatchment http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-0915

Horse Boots: for front and back http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-0427&c2p=ppv

Stirrups: a knock off brand of Herm Sprengers

Stirrup Leathers: http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-0683

Tall Boots: http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-38482&c2p=ppv

Paddock Boots: http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-38343&c2p=ppv

Half Chaps: http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-35115&c2p=ppv

Show Shirt: http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-20779

Show Jacket: not sure what brand it was passed down to me

Helmet: http://www.doversaddlery.com/international-ath/p/X1-36164/cn/39/


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

I certainly do do hacking Hero, was into dressage when I had warmbloods. but I've got RPx TB now


----------



## Orient5 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wwll here i go:

Helmet: Charles Owen GR8

Saddle: Luc Chelderic 

Bridal and Martingale:Edgewood brand (really nice, great buy)

Saddle Pad: one fom Pony finals and champion ones like that

Sheet: Baker brand

Turnout Blanket: Rambo

Boots: Sergio Grasse (really nice also, I highly recommend them)

I dont know what all the specifications are I just know the brand. 8)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have to much stuff to post on here. My newest item being a custom fit(to my new horse) a Exselle-Debut. Should be in about 4-6 weeks.

Will post some pics once its in, very excited.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

*-VINCE-*

*Saddle*
-black saddle(??? brand....and can't be bothered going out into the dark to find out)
-black kincade leathers in black (i recently bought new leathers and they don't match the saddles brand but meh)
-black padded dressage girth (??? brand)
*Bridle*
-bridle (??? brand)
-bit (??? brand...a snaffle)
-reins (??? brand...came with bridle)
*Saddle Pad*
-blue (??? brand)
*Boots*
-roma open front jumping boots (mint green outer and chocolate inside)
-roma pebble splint boots (black outer and inside)
-red polos (??? brand)
-blue float boots (??? brand)
*Rugs*
-weather beeta landa freestyle combo -blue-
-zilco defender cotton -blue- (i take it to shows to keep him clean)
*Halter*
-blue halter......i think americans call it a headcollar (??? brand)
-blue leadrope (??? brand)
-purple extra long leadrope (??? brand)

*-ME- *

*Head*
-black dublin safety helmet
*Body*
-blue nagwear long sleeve tshirt
-any other shirt i like XD
-blue nagwear waterproof jacket
*Bottom*
-cream peter williams jodhs 
*Legs*
-black keiffer half chaps
*Feet*
-black dublin daily jodhpur boots
*Hands*
-black pimple grip track gloves

i have more stuff but this is just whats vinces and whats mine (mainly just casual not show)


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> I have to much stuff to post on here. My newest item being a custom fit(to my new horse) a Exselle-Debut. Should be in about 4-6 weeks.
> 
> Will post some pics once its in, very excited.


ooh! exciting!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I know very excited! I was really happy with the quality of the last saddle I had which was also custom. The fitting tho it was "fitted" by a very useless saddle fitter was horrid. It fit the horses I was riding but didnt fit me at all whatsoever. I was furious when I finally rode in in. Took it back where I got it from (Country Equine) in the town I live it and she was useless. The most money I have ever wasted. Would not recommend anyone going there.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Ohhh, here goes:

On my horse:

*Saddles:* Childeric M, Pessoa EQ, Pessoa A/O, Pessoa Jubilee 25th Anniversary, Another Pessoa A/O (for show), 2 Crosby Sovereign PDNs. All Made in England (except Childeric-France)...no crappy Argentine saddles here!

*Bridles:* Arc de Triomphe Elegance (schooling), Arc de Triomphe Imperial (show), Beval New Canaan, old Edgewood, Pessoa, Stubben, and some no-namers.

*Bit:* Korsteel French Link Egg Butt

*Pads:* Cheap AP Pads. I also have a gorgeous sheepskin pad that I'm scared to use and get dirty!

*Girths:* Crosby, Dover, and a few no-namers. Leather overlay style.

*Leathers:* Stubben (schooling), Barnsby Calfskin (show), Weaver, Blue Ribbon, Crosby (sitting in tack box).

*Irons:* Herm Sprenger 4F.



On me:


*Helmet: *Troxel Grand Prix Gold (schooling), GPA (show).

*Breeches:* Big fan of On Course Cotton Naturals; they just fit me perfectly. But anything in tan or black with knee patches works too.

*Boots:* Torn to shreds cheap paddock boots by On Course (schooling), Devon Aire L'Cord (show).

*Chaps:* Ariat Full Grain half chaps...LOVE these!!!

*Gloves:* Black leather type by SSG. I'm a compulsive glove-wearer.


Man, I should probably sell a saddle and buy myself some new boots! haha


----------

